# عمل أي شكل على الصاج والستانلس حتى سماكة 9 ملم وبقياس أكبر لوح



## mughrabe (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

يتوفر لدي أخواني مكنة بنش مشين لتخريم الصاج والستانلس حتى سماكة ال9 ملم وبقياس أطول لوح 

المكنة صناعة ياباني ما عليكم سوا إرسال شكل القطعه رسم أتوكاد أو كركوكه يدوي ونقوم بعملية إرسال السعر لكم 

ميزات المكنة :
1- سرعة عالية في التنفيذ 
2- أوفر مادياً طرق التشكيل المبرمج أوفر من الليزر والبلازما والقص بالماء 
3-جودة سطوح منفذة ومطابقة تصل حتى 1 بال 10000 

تخدم قطاعات الديكور 
قطاعات التجهيزات 
مفروشات


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (16 مايو 2009)

طيب كيف التواصل وارجو توضيح مكانك في بلد عربي وشكراا


----------



## mughrabe (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أخ مجدي أنا موجود في الأردن وطريقة التواصل على الإيميل أو الهاتف 
ind_eq () hotmail com 
6 2 9 6 6 8 95 7 2 6 9 0 0


----------



## ابرايمر (22 مايو 2009)

مرحبا اخي الكريم
سأتواصل معك على الايميل لمعرفة المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يجب أن يكون عرض مثل هذا الإعلان في الصحف ، لكى تكتب عنوانك ورقم الهاتف ، وبالتالي يحضر لك الذي يهمه الأمر .. هذا من وجهة نظري .. عموما الله يوفقك.
مع تحياتي


----------

